# New guy



## Real Scruffy (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I am new here and admire everyones work, I feel like I know more than the average guy about taxidermy. If anyone has any questions- feel free to PM me- I will get some more pics up as soon as I hit my 15 posts..

Keep it real


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Real Scruffy said:


> Hey guys, I am new here and admire everyones work, I feel like I know more than the average guy about taxidermy. If anyone has any questions- feel free to PM me- I will get some more pics up as soon as I hit my 15 posts..
> 
> Keep it real


ralph yoda??? bolda? i take it you just finished his class? i was there this past spring.


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

I have never heard of this Ralph Boda guy you all speak about- maybe you were both in the same class


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Ralph worked and lived in Grass Lake (Washtenaw Co.) back in the 70's before relocating up North. He was good even back then. 

Mitch


----------

